# Treeing cur



## la huntnfish (Sep 3, 2014)

Anyone hunt Stephens cur X plott? I have a 10 mth old male that is treeing squirrels, coons and barn cats. He is the gamiest, hardest going dog I've ever had. I'm thinking he's going to be more than I need in the small places I hunt. Haven't fooled with an e collar on him yet- scared I may mess up a good thing. He's a slobber mouth tree dog with the makings of a fine combo dog-just hunting further out than I'm used to with curs and feist. He's my first treeing cur. I guess if I keep him it'll be easier to reel him in than get him to hunt.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 4, 2014)

If he don't work out for you I'd sure like to have him as a prize for our youth squirrel hunt this winter.We have a drawing at the end of the hunt,and he would make a kid very happy!


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 5, 2014)

la huntnfish said:


> Anyone hunt Stephens cur X plott? I have a 10 mth old male that is treeing squirrels, coons and barn cats. He is the gamiest, hardest going dog I've ever had. I'm thinking he's going to be more than I need in the small places I hunt. Haven't fooled with an e collar on him yet- scared I may mess up a good thing. He's a slobber mouth tree dog with the makings of a fine combo dog-just hunting further out than I'm used to with curs and feist. He's my first treeing cur. I guess if I keep him it'll be easier to reel him in than get him to hunt.



I sure missed understood. I thought he hunted hard and then you said it would be easier to get him back than to get him to hunt is the away I read it.  Probly just me but that is the way I read it.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 5, 2014)

la huntnfish said:


> Anyone hunt Stephens cur X plott? I have a 10 mth old male that is treeing squirrels, coons and barn cats. He is the gamiest, hardest going dog I've ever had. I'm thinking he's going to be more than I need in the small places I hunt. Haven't fooled with an e collar on him yet- scared I may mess up a good thing. He's a slobber mouth tree dog with the makings of a fine combo dog-just hunting further out than I'm used to with curs and feist. He's my first treeing cur. I guess if I keep him it'll be easier to reel him in than get him to hunt.


----------



## la huntnfish (Sep 5, 2014)

Crackerdave , this dog is too much for a kid. Depending on when your hunt is, I may have a litter of feists ready. I would be happy to donate one for a kid, send me a pm with hunt date and info. Scrapy, sorry if I didn't make myself clear. I was interested to see if anyone else had hunted a cross like this and what their dogs hunted like. What I meant was that he's hunting very hard and a lot further out than I'm accustomed to with feists and curs. If I decide to keep him, I know it'll be easier to shorten his range than it would be to make him hunt further out, so I guess I'm fortunate.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 5, 2014)

la huntnfish said:


> Crackerdave , this dog is too much for a kid. Depending on when your hunt is, I may have a litter of feists ready. I would be happy to donate one for a kid, send me a pm with hunt date and info. Scrapy, sorry if I didn't make myself clear. I was interested to see if anyone else had hunted a cross like this and what their dogs hunted like. What I meant was that he's hunting very hard and a lot further out than I'm accustomed to with feists and curs. If I decide to keep him, I know it'll be easier to shorten his range than it would be to make him hunt further out, so I guess I'm fortunate.



A pup would be a much appreciated donation! You are welcome to bring yourself,and as many kids as you can round up.
Nothing definite on the date yet....after the weather cools down.
The west Ga. hunt will be on West Point WMA,and private land in that area.

Don't know yet if Larry and company are having a hunt in south Ga. this winter or not.


----------



## MFOSTER (Sep 5, 2014)

Put him in squirrels and his range will be closer sounds as if he's gonna go until it trees not a bad problem to have I had rather be going to a tree instead of waiting on one.


----------



## crackerdave (Sep 6, 2014)

MFOSTER said:


> Put him in squirrels and his range will be closer sounds as if he's gonna go until it trees not a bad problem to have I had rather be going to a tree instead of waiting on one.



Good advice!


----------



## The mtn man (Sep 6, 2014)

I have a cross from original mtn cur and freeing walker"  treeing cur" she is very gammie will tree any thing that makes a track, I have also killed 4 coyotes she has bayed. Not to mention squirrels and coons, and possums. She is 2 years old , and runs loose around the house. Great little hound. Is really a family pet with some extra benefits.


----------



## Scrapy (Sep 7, 2014)

I have started my walkers, then cross breeds , now leopards on squirrels . All made fairly good squirrel dogs till I started them on coons.  Then they  forgot about squirrels unless it was extremely slow for coons in the daytime.  Then they might tree a squirrel for something to do. At night, forget it, they were coondogs.


----------



## squirrel867 (Oct 5, 2014)

Give me a call about your dog 7704686251


----------



## rwh (Oct 8, 2014)

i've got a treeing feist that has a lot of stephen's cur in the mix.  she was treeing hard at about ten months but i haven't got as much handle on her as my other dogs.  she's gritty and has a great nose.  i agree she wouldn't be the best dog for a kid.


----------

